# hunger



## gem123 (Aug 1, 2010)

hi my daughter has just moved to 4 injections a day, and were also carb counting, she seems to be ravenous all the time and is even waking up in the night asking for food im just worried that shes gonna put lots of weight on, but feel mean saying she can't have a anything else shes always been a grazer since she started eating food as a baby, thats why we changed to the 4 a day but was wondering if any of u have the same issues> shes 3 years old xxxxx


----------



## Copepod (Aug 1, 2010)

Definitely a question for your diabetes care team - it all depends if she's hungry because she's growing and / or very active or whether she's putting on fat. Then, you can decide which food to give her, depending on carbohydrate and calorie content. Generally, young children, regardless of diabetes, need higher fat and calcium content in their diets than young adults, but a specialist dietician would be best placed to advise you.


----------



## sofaraway (Aug 1, 2010)

Just wondering if she is eating because she feels hungry from her insulin.  A way to tell this is if she doesn't eat as frequently will she drop low? Worth ruling out that she is needing to eat to 'feed her insulin'.


----------



## gem123 (Aug 1, 2010)

yeh were seeing the diabetes team tomorrrow, and will defo query about it, and i think she probably would go low to be honest, it certianly makes sense shes just got over a tummy bug well say just, it was beginning of july but she was in hosp for 4 days from it so maybe shes making up for lost time lol!


----------



## Monica (Aug 2, 2010)

My daughter C did the same thing, when we changed to MDI. She started eating loads and loads! But after a while it just slowed down back to before. Now I can't say for sure, that this was because she changed insulin, as at that time she had an extreme (i thought anyway) growth spurt too.


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Aug 2, 2010)

I am on 4 a day, or more, depends on what I am eating and when.

I believe that beacuse the control of sugars is so refined by injecting at each meal the risk of having extra insulin in the system is high, resulting in a greater appetite and also weight gain.

The downside to this insulin regime is that its really up to the diabetic individual, or parent, carer to ensure a healthy diet is in place, or weight gain is inevitable (im a big fatty).

I am on the DAFNE regime, which stands for Dose Adjustment For Normal Eating, unfortunately not Dose Adjustment For Healthy Eating.

I would say just make sure she is eating healthy good food and keeping active, and as copepod said, kiddies are always needing more and should get more so they grow up nice and strong.....

Good luck


----------



## gem123 (Aug 2, 2010)

she has got quite a good diet its just crackers and cheese, digestives, toast and breadsticks she wants for snacks with the acasional treat i would say bout twice a week a bit of choclate, or sugary cereal, so im hoping that diet won't put weight on her, and for her teas its mainly roast dinners, or mash, sausages and beans or fish pie and she is really active so hopefully it will ease down thanks for all your replys, means alot


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Aug 2, 2010)

The grub looks bang on to me..............your doing great.........nothing wrong with a good diet.......

Any concerns and you have bags of support almost instantly on here...


----------



## gem123 (Aug 2, 2010)

aw thanks novo its nice to know ur doing the right thing! and im so glad i have found this forum!! xxxx


----------



## Gemma444 (Aug 3, 2010)

Hya Gem

When jack moved onto 3 injections a day his appetite really increased but it soon settled and hes eating less now.


----------



## MeanMom (Aug 3, 2010)

> I believe that beacuse the control of sugars is so refined by injecting at each meal the risk of having extra insulin in the system is high, resulting in a greater appetite and also weight gain.


Thats very interesting and something I've been thinking about since K's Dx. She was ravenous (her doctors word) when she was dx as she had lost so much weight - she has now put it all back on (and some), but am having to re educate her (and her Dad  ) about how much she needs to eat because she ate so much for so long. We are experimenting with injecting after meals as we find she does not eat to feed the insulin that way. And she never has a snack that she needs to inject for - always keep them below 15 carbs
As ever no help from her D team with this


----------



## Northerner (Aug 3, 2010)

Well, I was 49 when diagnosed, but was totally ravenous for several months afterwards - I could eat a horse between two bread vans!  I had lost a lot of weight and it took me about 18 months to get back to normal, although in recent months I have gone above my ideal weight despite eating less. I think with me, it is largely down to activity levels - makes a huge difference to me, particularly regarding how much insulin I need - I become very insulin sensitive when I am very active.


----------



## gem123 (Aug 6, 2010)

hi thanks for your reply, she has seemed to have calmed down a bit now, they haven't said anything to inject after meals her levels are all over the place, they said something about fixed doses but don't want it to come to that, she is going low alot at the min so have adjusted her carbs to insulin ratio so we doin that over weekend see if that makes any difference!


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Aug 6, 2010)

A fixed dose surely means you would be feeding the insulin.........

I think you have done the right thing by adjusting the ratios, its all about looking for patterns.........


----------



## gem123 (Aug 6, 2010)

hi they have changed it to 8 grams per 1 unit of novorapid for breakfast and for dinner and tea 12 grams of novo for 1 unit.

i don't know how much difference this is gonna make though as we round it up anyway but hey i will try anything!


----------

